# how long until u start feeling better



## jeebise23 (Apr 24, 2015)

hi guys i am 44yrs old and my free testosterone is 20, my total is 120, i finall went to endocronologist and he prescribed me 200mg per ml weekly and the bottle is test cypinate 200mg 10ml by watson labs .i just wamted to know when should i start feeling better as far as my sex drive , no energy and so on, thanks john


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 24, 2015)

Atleast a few weeks untill it really kicks in, more or less it will be in your blood but it takes about 4 weeks to really get the effects of it at that does and ester.   Good luck and just wait it will happen.


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2015)

How long have you been on? I surprised he started you at 200 mg. most do 100 and try to get your TT to 600.

As for your question; the first thing you should notice is "Waking up under a tent" and that should hit by week 4. Mood and energy should be next but may not be there until week 8. If your eating and training right, you should see some body changes by 16 weeks. "Individual results may vary"


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 24, 2015)

Honestly my energy and mood was within the first couple of days after my pin, but the sex drive has taken a few weeks, now it's game on all the time lol

With you being so low I'm sure that you will notice a difference right away


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 24, 2015)

I should also note that my levels starting were about 263, after a month of 100mg a week I'm at 430 something


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 24, 2015)

I wouldn't think it would take very long.  As low as your levels are, you should notice it fairly quickly.  While it does take a few weeks to reach peak serum level, your test will be higher daily, starting from nearly the beginning.  I'd bet you feel like a new man in a week or two.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 24, 2015)

I agree with the Wabbster. Your's are a lot lower than mine so you will be able to tell a difference in no time at all. 

I tell you what it's night and day, it's really an amazing feeling


----------



## Paolos (Apr 24, 2015)

In you'll be a new man!


----------



## Pounds (Apr 27, 2015)

It was about 2.5 weeks before I noticed morning wood, every morning. Didn't really notice any changes in energy or mood. About 3 months I could tell some physical changes.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 27, 2015)

Keep us posted.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

Make sure you're getting your blood work re-drawn too.  My first TRT doc didn't do that, and it turned out my E2 was way too high.  There are some other things to watch for too on TRT, like high red blood cell count.  Just make sure your doc is checking your blood and making adjustments along the way.  Failure to get the morning wood/tent effect mentioned above after 3 to 4 weeks can be a sign that your E2 is off.  That was true in my case, in addition to a lot of bloating.  3 days on an Rx AI, and BOOM!  Tent city!


----------



## Sledge (May 11, 2015)

When I started, my test was 189. I was put on a low dose of compounded cream. I started to immediately feel better, but my next lab showed me at 112! I think the low dose cream was enough to halt mu normal production. My doc was upping my dose every week and I felt better with every dose bump. I'm in the high 800s now and feel like my old self again. You should start noticing small improvements right away, but will really notice it after a few weeks


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 10, 2015)

According to the National Institute of Health:



> Effects on sexual interest appear after 3 weeks plateauing at 6 weeks, with no further increments expected beyond.
> Changes in erections/ejaculations may require up to 6 months.
> Effects on quality of life manifest within 3–4 weeks, but maximum benefits take longer.
> Effects on depressive mood become detectable after 3–6 weeks with a maximum after 18–30 weeks.
> ...


Cannot post the link to it yet...

I reformatted it to make it easier to read.


----------



## nightster (Jun 15, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Make sure you're getting your blood work re-drawn too.  My first TRT doc didn't do that, and it turned out my E2 was way too high.  There are some other things to watch for too on TRT, like high red blood cell count.  Just make sure your doc is checking your blood and making adjustments along the way.  Failure to get the morning wood/tent effect mentioned above after 3 to 4 weeks can be a sign that your E2 is off.  That was true in my case, in addition to a lot of bloating.  3 days on an Rx AI, and BOOM!  Tent city!



Thanks man, I may have to switch dr.'s


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 15, 2015)

A lot of it is mental. I've had my test levels tanked during pct and felt fine. Obviously weaker in the gym, but this whole "quality of life" thing is overstated imo.

And the only time my dick didn't wanna work was from high estro on my very first cycle I ran with no AI - but again that was probably all mental bc I was an emotional little bitch living with a batshit crazy, smoking hot, bulimic blonde with daddy issues.. but the high estro didn't help


----------

